# What's your favourite nut?



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

A poll to see what kinds of nuts (no, not our weird and wonderful relatives ) DC members list as their favourites.

  Almond

   Brazil nut

   Cashew

   Chestnut

   Hazelnut

   Macadamia nut

   Peanut (_not technically a nut, but close enough!)_

   Pecan

   Walnut

   Other

There are other nuts too, but you can only list ten options...Some others would be pine nuts, pistachios, and candle nuts


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 10, 2005)

I like walnuts because they are so versatile - good in puddings, good in cakes and GOOD to eat!  The French walnuts are now in season and appearing in the shops here in the UK.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

I like cashew, but, my favorite is Pistachios.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, no... this is impossible, this is not a multiple choice!! How could I choose one over another!!? I am nuts about all sorts of nuts!! I love them all!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 10, 2005)

My favorite to just sit & eat is cashews, as far as other nuts, I like pecans, peanuts, & mcadamia.


----------



## licia (Nov 10, 2005)

My favorite used to be cashews, until I had a job at the candy counter in a five and dime store. I tasted one each time I filled the scale for a customer, and got so sick of them I wouldn't eat them for years.  I do enjoy them in salads, but don't eat them as a snack now. I like all of the ones mentioned, except I've never heard of a candle nut.  Could you elaborate?


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I like all of the ones mentioned, except I've never heard of a candle nut. Could you elaborate?


I don't think I've ever had a candle nut, but I've heard about them and seen them on foodie sites...I think that they a nut that is toxic when raw but you can eat them if they are cooked/prepared, and are used to thicken some South Asian dishes.

Okay, I just went and googled...here is a link that explains them better 

http://www.tradewindsfruit.com/candlenut.htm


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2005)

My favorite nut?

Robin Williams!


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

There is no way I could pick a favorite. I like them all too much. It would be much easier to pick my least favorite which would probably be Walnuts. Don't get me wrong, I like walnuts, but if I had to give up one nut that is the one I would pick.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2005)

i was gonna ask if an avacado is classified as a nut, but i know that jkath eats a lot of them, and she's a nut, so that's good enough for me!!

my favorited are eastern black walnuts. my neighbor has a tree, and every year he roasts a bunch for me. they are delicious.

btw, while researching avacados, i found this informative site. scroll to the bottom for info on nuts...

http://www.fruitarian.com/ag/Varieties_of_fruits.htm


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> There is no way I could pick a favorite. I like them all too much. It would be much easier to pick my least favorite which would probably be Walnuts. Don't get me wrong, I like walnuts, but if I had to give up one nut that is the one I would pick.


 
That is exactly my sentiment GB... only that I would drop pecan for the same reason you gave for walnuts... these two have sort of similar taste and mostly interchangeable, and I prefer the flavour of walnuts...


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> these two have sort of similar taste and mostly interchangeable


You know I had never thought of it, but now that you mention it I can't believe I had never made that connection. You are so right that they are VERY similar


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 10, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> That is exactly my sentiment GB... only that I would drop pecan for the same reason you gave for walnuts... these two have sort of similar taste and mostly interchangeable, and I prefer the flavour of walnuts...


I agree with you two, how can we possibly decide - almonds inch out though as my very favourite though, and if I had to give one up it would be Brazil nuts.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2005)

I went with Pecans, mainly as that's what I grew up with, as Pecan trees grow everywhere back in OK.  Lots of Black Walnuts, too.  There are lot of Black Walnuts up here, and I'm beginning to think about going and getting a bunch.

As for other favorites, I love Macadamias, Hazelnuts, Walnuts, and Cashews.  I'll eat other nuts, but they aren't something I'd go out and buy.


----------



## Constance (Nov 10, 2005)

I like all kinds except black walnuts...I think they're nasty tasting. We have a tree on our property, and I leave the nuts for the squirrels.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough call. I love almonds, but can't toss hazelnuts away. I wish I could vote for two.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 10, 2005)

not only do I love nuts, but I love to cook with them.  peanuts add to many dishes, as do fresh ground peanuts in ground nut stew or cold sesame noodles etc.  great in salads too.
cashews go well in chilis...really nice, and roast with cauliflower (last 5 minutes)
of course we know that almonds, pecans, and hazelnuts have all sorts of uses in savory as well as sweet applicaitons.
a great source of protein and the right kind of fat.


----------



## amber (Nov 10, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> A poll to see what kinds of nuts (no, not our weird and wonderful relatives ) DC members list as their favourites.
> 
> Almond
> 
> ...


 
You!   Just kidding.  Brazil nuts, cashews, macadamia.


----------



## QSis (Nov 10, 2005)

Imported pistachios, absolutely no question at all.  They are addictive.

They used to come from Iran, but now from Turkey.  Smaller than California, but so much better flavor that I cannot eat California pistachios anymore.  They are natural color, so you don't get that annoying red dye on your fingers.

Hard to find locally, but CVS drugstores have them, Zenobia brand.  Also, Zenobia has a great website and will ship them.

(sheesh, can you tell I'm a fan?  I've been eating these things since I was a kid!)

Lee


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr. Peanut!  I can't really choose a favorite either!  I usually go for the smoked almonds or spicy peanuts when I want a quick snack though.


----------



## Dove (Nov 10, 2005)

There are never enough Pecans in a can of mixed nuts..
I like all kinds but go for the Pecans first.


----------



## middie (Nov 10, 2005)

cashew cashew cashew
walnut a very close second


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> There are never enough Pecans in a can of mixed nuts..
> I like all kinds but go for the Pecans first.


 

ahhhhhhhhh!!!! that makes me, well, nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i cannot stand when someone picks out certain things from nut mixtures. they are supposed to be eaten together, like a symphony.
dw picks all of the m&m's out of my trail mix. it makes me crazy...


----------



## kadesma (Nov 11, 2005)

My favorite two nuts weren't listed ( DH and pinenuts)   So I chose cashews. But I enjoy most any nut and love to cook with them.

kadesma


----------



## RMS (Nov 13, 2005)

I voted for Pecans but I also like the Macadamia nuts!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Nov 13, 2005)

walnuts for cooking, brazil nuts for just eating.


----------



## licia (Nov 13, 2005)

I forgot about brazil nuts, but we only eat them from now until the Christmas nuts are gone. I got a huge bag to take to the farm since we will be celebrating Thanksgiving and some of our Christmas visiting at the same time.


----------



## RMS (Nov 13, 2005)

I like Brazil nuts too!  No one else in my house does so I get all those to myself!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 13, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> You!   Just kidding.  Brazil nuts, cashews, macadamia.


 No, I take that as a compliment - I do love all things "food" so why not be called a food  

I now have a midnight hankering for some nuts...wish we had some cashews around, but I think theres some almonds I can nibble, perhaps with some raisins, I love nuts and dried fruit together!


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

Almonds! Almonds! Almonds!... 

Cameron


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jan 18, 2007)

I cant stand cashews lol. I like pecans for cooking, but pistachios for eating on their own


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 18, 2007)

I love all nuts but pistachios are my favorite for snacking.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 18, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> That is exactly my sentiment GB... only that I would drop pecan for the same reason you gave for walnuts... these two have sort of similar taste and mostly interchangeable, and I prefer the flavour of walnuts...


 
I also had never made the connection between the similarities of walnuts and pecans.  I just looked them up in a tree book and botanically they are very similar, whaddyaknow.

I was raised with a black walnut tree in the back yard and never did like the flavor.  In fact I avoided any walnut for decades because of my dislike for black walnuts.  Then I discovered English Walnuts, toasted, and they are my current favorite nut, so versatile in cooking and baking..cashews used to be my favorite until I had an alarming allergic reaction to them.  And I am impatiently waiting for my hazelnut/filbert bushes to grow up and start to bear, they could be my next favorite.

Oh, I voted for walnut


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> cashew cashew cashew...


 
Gesundtheit!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 18, 2007)

I love em all to be honest, but if God said all nuts would vanish except the one you choose, it would be a toss up between, Cashews or Pistachio, and I`de probably try to sneak past Pecans while he wasn`t looking 

Pistachios would probably win if HAD TO choose, but they would be in the shell and salted types


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2007)

Though I love all of the nuts listed, my favorite snacking nut is the cashew.  It has a rich, sweet flavor that is unequaled in the nut world .  But I voted for the hazelnut.  For me, it is a close second to the cashew in both flavor and texture.  It is fairly easy to remove from the shell, and most importantly, it is incredible when combined with chocolate.  Though the other nuts are great with chocolate as well, the unique cooling sensation of the hazlenut oils, along with the creamy texture, enhanse good chocolate to new levels.

And yes, I love pecans for pies, and with cookies, in nut breads, etc.  And walnuts go well with everything that pecans go well with (except pecan pie).  And cashews, along with peanuts are great to add to savory dishes.  But you asked which nut was the favorite.  And for me, because of its extraordinary affinity with chocolate, it has ot be the hazlenut.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2007)

peas, peas, peas, peas 
eating goober peas 
goodness, how delicious, 
eating goober peas.

anyone remember this song? altho, i've always heard the last line "we are all rejoicing, eating goober peas".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> peas, peas, peas, peas
> eating goober peas
> goodness, how delicious,
> eating goober peas.
> ...


 
We sng it with the same line stating, "how wonderfully deliscious, eating goober peas".  It was a boy scout stape along with songs like "Pink Pajamas" and "Do Your Ears Hang Low". 

Those were good times when the youth were allowed to be more innocent, and there could be organizations for boys and girls that were seperate, and the two were not forced to be mixed.  And there were organizations where gender mixing was allowed.  So there was something for everyone.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 18, 2007)

I have different favorites for different purposes:

For general cooking, pine nuts
For general baking, pecans
For snacking, cashews


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 18, 2007)

"Puh-cons" hands down!!!!
They don't taste anything like Walnuts to me....


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 18, 2007)

I voted for pecans, but I love walnuts, hazelnuts and almonds just as much, depending on the situation and the recipe.  also pignoli.....


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 18, 2007)

oddly, many of you mention recipes and cooking with them, mine NEVER get that far, the kitchen door is totaly bypassed 
 my wife has to BEG me to let her have pecans or such for a recipe/cake


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 18, 2007)

Groundnuts for sure.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2007)

jikoni, avoiding many jokes here  , what are groundnuts?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm guessing....peanuts!!


----------



## Stinker (Jan 18, 2007)

I chose pecans because I was thinking about pecan pies and candies.  Also like walnuts and cashews.  DH and I snack on almonds.   Ok, ok, let's make this easy...all of them.   I'm a nut, so what.......I'm crazy! lol


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 18, 2007)

My favorite to sit and eat is the pistachio, but I love to use pecans in baked goods and toasted in salads.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 19, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> jikoni, avoiding many jokes here  , what are groundnuts?


Here are what groundnuts look like.These are shelled and  eaten raw or put in a pan and fried without oil. I guess Uncle Bob is right, they are what peanuts are before they are shelled,salted and packed.


----------



## VickiQ (Jan 19, 2007)

Does my husband count as a nut??? He's my favorite !!!!


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 19, 2007)

Love Almonds.  So glad there is a Trader Joe's in my neighborhood!  There a great source for my daily Almond fix, (not to mention the 2buck chuck!).


----------



## phantomtigger (Mar 2, 2007)

I just LOVE almonds, and it's sad that my mom is allergic.  Almond Joys are one of my favorite candies.  My ex boss bought smoked almonds for one of our products at work, and I was always snacking on them!  They go good on ice cream, especially salted....I used to work at a Dairy Queen....Chocolate and almonds, especially dark chocolate is great!!


----------



## carolelaine (Mar 2, 2007)

I love pistachios the best, but they are all yummy.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 3, 2007)

My all time favorite is pistachio but runners up are cashews and almonds.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2007)

Omigosh, too many good ones to choose.  But, if pressed, I'd have to say...Buck.  If you ever meet him, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## eatsOats (Mar 3, 2007)

I eat raw almonds almost every day.  Plus, I'm madly in love with natural almond-butter.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 3, 2007)

Almond girl here


----------



## cloudybutnice (Mar 5, 2007)

I like Brazil nuts, but my cat prefers pecan nuts. The shape of their shell means they behave un-predictably when being batted around the kitchen floor. They bounce of the cabinets at a crazy speed in all directions. Great fun!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 5, 2007)

macadamias for me


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Pistachio, followed by cashew and almond.


----------



## nucleus (Mar 7, 2007)

Walnuts absolutely, I like them just the way they are..


----------



## sattie (Mar 7, 2007)

I would have to say pine nuts are my favorite.. but I like just about all nuts except for cashews... they are a common snack staple around my home.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 7, 2007)

I love all nuts, growing up with a nut and spice importer (my father). I have fond childhood memories for each. Nuts are just a part of my life.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

I choose peanuts, 2 reasons really
*peanut butter
*panuts as snacks (with raisins or dried cranberries, mmmmm)


----------



## CherryRed (May 6, 2007)

This question is too hard!

I love pistachios and cashews. I could snack on those nonstop. Almonds are great too, especially in baking.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

I was going to choose almonds, changed at the last second.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2007)

Love them all but I would hafto say my 3 favorites are pecans,cashews and pistachios.


----------



## expatgirl (May 6, 2007)

pecans, almonds, and walnuts for baking and pistachios for noshing


----------



## Emily (May 7, 2007)

Ah, I don't think I can choose a favourite! I loveee nuts. 
I think I'll have to choose either Almonds or Hazelnuts though.


----------



## Renee Attili (May 9, 2007)

I have yet to meet any nut i didn't love. ( yes that includes most my friends and family)hehe. Seriously though I could eat any kind. I was hoping for an "All the Above" choice.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Tie between Pea, Wal, and Cashew


----------



## suhyj88 (May 14, 2007)

_*A L M O N D !~~  .. I'm having it now~~ ♪*_


----------



## Caine (May 14, 2007)

John Pinette.  

*You go now! You be here four hour!*


----------



## toni1948 (May 16, 2007)

Cashews, peanuts, and pecans.


----------

